# BAMBOO SHARK



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what ya guys think..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats a sweet shark! Looks kinda like he has camo on.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I stand humbled.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

he is lovely









bet it was a few $$$'s


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Great shark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think when i have room in the next house, ill set up another pond and keep these and some SW stingrays....

Great G punctatum!!!!! nice fish indeed..

any plans for this guy?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

actualy Bamboo sharks only cost around 50 where i live.. pretty cheep actualy.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Peacock said:


> actualy Bamboo sharks only cost around 50 where i live.. pretty cheep actualy.


 if i tell you how much i paid for her..you would be shocked...cheap and i mean cheap :smile:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

How big do these sharks get Raf?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> How big do these sharks get Raf?


 About three feet, I think.

-PK


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

nice fish raf


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sweet pickup. You're getting all the sweet sw fish.



> if i tell you how much i paid for her..you would be shocked...cheap and i mean cheap


Yes, please don't tell us as we will be overcome by jealousy.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very cool! How big do they get? I'd love to have a couple small sharks in my 220.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

great shark, i saw one full grown in a fish mag over here, it looked crazy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they grow to be three feet..but are very slower growers..have to watch there feedings ..once a week(krill)...my girlfriend paid 10 bucks for her


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Nice man he looks a little small, what size is he?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Awesome!!! Damn, I love sharks but I think if I managed to convince my dad to get another tank it'd defintely be an SW with this or a wobbygong

Damn thats a sweet shark you got there!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Nice pack. I had one of those years ago. I got it as an egg and waited for about 2-3 months before it hatched. Then it wouldnt eat and only lasted 1 month before it died


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wicked shark dude


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

awesome shark raf
how much was the lion fish i saw one at the weekend for £26 @ $45 it looked amazing it was the first time i saw one not in a picture
dixon


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice shark. There is a LFS around me and they have one for $300.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

awesome man, just pure awesome


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

10 bucks! wow that was a fat deal.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> awesome shark raf
> how much was the lion fish i saw one at the weekend for £26 @ $45 it looked amazing it was the first time i saw one not in a picture
> dixon


 thanks again guys ...she is about 8-9 inches and i put up a link of the lionfish for ya dixon to check them out..


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

sweet looking shark


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Very cool! How big do they get? I'd love to have a couple small sharks in my 220.


 They grow to large.. 3-4 feet is easily atained...

what size tank is planned for this guy?


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

mmh 10 bucks you got me interested in this sharks for sure


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Wow that is one Hellu nice fish. Never seen one before, Good work man!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

awesome man.....There is like a 3 foot one at my pet store and it is sweet. Awesome pic up...10 bucks :O


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> awesome man.....There is like a 3 foot one at my pet store and it is sweet. Awesome pic up...10 bucks :O


 I was one for £95 once - thats like $170


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> I was one for £95 once - thats like $170


 you were a shark before?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> what size tank is planned for this guy?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome bamboo shark, Raf
















How are they, as far as (inter-)activity, character, feeding etc. goes?


----------

